# Furbearer license



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

So my furbearer license is expired and I tried to purchase another one but everyone tells me they don't sell furbearer license anymore. Did I miss something? does the new hunting permit now include the furbearer license? 

I would call the DWR but they are closed on Fridays. Also I read through the proclamation but I didn't see anywhere that it was eliminated.

Anyone have some information they could share on this?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Maybe the store where you tried to purchase the license doesn't sell them anymore. PETA is working hard and putting pressure on places. You never know. Far as I know, you still have to have one. Did you try going on-line to buy one? DWR site still has a category listed with the proper fees.


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

I tried the DWR's online license purchase and they don't have it listed as a option

I re-read the proclamation as well and it clearly states you need a furbearer license. 

Now i'm really confused. I guess I will have to wait until the DWR opens on Monday.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

I just got my trap number last week and was going to wait till i got all my traps ready to buy my license. It was online last week but i noticed that it wasn't there this week. I am very interested.
Tony


----------



## hutch14 (Dec 10, 2008)

the other day my dad called in a bobcat but didnt have a furbearers license so i also tried to purchase one last week at sportsmans. The girl working the counter didnt know much but she said they didnt sell them anymore. I dont know if she ment they dont sell them at all or if it is just past a deadline. Either way i would like any info if anyone has any


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

hutch14 said:


> the other day my dad called in a bobcat but didnt have a furbearers license so i also tried to purchase one last week at sportsmans. The girl working the counter didnt know much but she said they didnt sell them anymore. I dont know if she ment they dont sell them at all or if it is just past a deadline. Either way i would like any info if anyone has any


You need more than a furbearers license for bobcat. You had to put in for bobcat tags. You will not get any until next Nov. now. I recommend you read the proclamation.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

it is back up on the website so i am sure it was just a temporary glitch.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I just called the DWR. It is $29 for the furbearer and they are selling them.


----------

